# My Zanty Beans



## Brie (May 1, 2008)

I lost my 18 year old Calico cat named Zanty (a.k.a Zantala) in Jan 11th of this year. She was just the sweetest cat. We adopted her from a friend when she was a kitten. She died of old age. We buried her in our " Animal Grave" we started. She is the third cat that died. Last year Jamie died, and the year before that I had to put down my Astro. Now I have Merlin. I am hoping to get another cat soon. Another Calico. ~Brie

P.S I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

So sorry to here about your kitties. May they all rest in peace.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Its' so hard to lose even one pet, but to lose three in three years must have been heartbreaking. I hope your little calico eases your pain somewhat.


----------

